# Skin issues - HELP!



## LexyBoy'sMomma

We adopted a pitbull in May of this year, he turned a year old in June. He was living in a home with another pitty prior to us adopting him. Shortly after we brought him home, his skin started acting up! We took him to the vet because his was scratching, biting, and losing his hair. The vet did a skin scrape, said he was clear from mange, gave him a cortizone shot and sent us on our way. Two days later, it continued to get worse. We took him back to the vet for another skin scrape, still clear. Checked for fleas, started him on flea meds, no luck....Another shot, antibiotics, and benedryl. No luck. Back to the vet we went, continue antibiotics, gave us anti hystomene pills, and prednisone. He finally cleared up. As soon as the pred. and anti pills were done, it starts all over again!

I tried different oatmeal scrubs, sprays and creams to help aleviate his "pain".

We have had him at the vet a total of 5 times for this since May!

My poor boy looks terrible, and I feel terrible. We switched his dog food to a better brand, changed out his plastic bowls and got him metal ones, we are at our wits end for our boy!

If anyone has ANY suggestions, please let me know!! He is a BIG part of our family, and we are very frustrated!


----------



## PittyLover314

First you should ask the vet to possibly put him on a vet prescribed diet. My boy is currently on Royal Canine venison and potato vet prescribed. He used to have awful skin allergies but since he has been on this he has been doing great. Also betagen spray is something you can order from 1800petmeds it helps with hot spots and rashes (also need a script from the vet). I’m not exactly sure what kind of skin problems ur dog is having but this always helps my boy when i see a rash coming on. Also i use tea tree and aloe spray for his seasonal allergies when he licks his paws. You can pick this up at any petco or petsmart. I hope this helps!


----------



## LexyBoy'sMomma

PittyLover314 said:


> First you should ask the vet to possibly put him on a vet prescribed diet. My boy is currently on Royal Canine venison and potato vet prescribed. He used to have awful skin allergies but since he has been on this he has been doing great. Also betagen spray is something you can order from 1800petmeds it helps with hot spots and rashes (also need a script from the vet). I'm not exactly sure what kind of skin problems ur dog is having but this always helps my boy when i see a rash coming on. Also i use tea tree and aloe spray for his seasonal allergies when he licks his paws. You can pick this up at any petco or petsmart. I hope this helps!


Thanks, Ill check with the vet for new food I guess?

I just wish we could figure something out for him, it just keeps getting worse, I thought about going to a diff vet for a second opinion?


----------



## American_Pit13

Do you have a photo of the dog in his current condition?


----------



## PittyLover314

a second opinion never hurts...maybe another vet will pick up on something the first vet didnt. Give it a shot. What kind of skin problems is he having? Rash? scabs? pus pockets?


----------



## leno

I feel your frustration!! My boy is only 6 mos old, and has had this same problem since he was a small pup! We have been in and out of the vet with all the same results that you have had . I believe he is allergic to chicken and corn, this is only my opinion, I have put him on Blue Basic food . Salmon sweet potato and rice , no other ingredients , we have gone through 2 bags now and I have seen some improvement. still has a problem every few days , but on the whole I think he has shown improvement. My guy " Tommy " is Brindle with mostly white head , paws and chest . I think the lighter colored pits are more prone to this kind of condition. What color is yours? Good luck and keep us posted if you find any kind of solution.


----------



## truepits92

leno said:


> I feel your frustration!! My boy is only 6 mos old, and has had this same problem since he was a small pup! We have been in and out of the vet with all the same results that you have had . I believe he is allergic to chicken and corn, this is only my opinion, I have put him on Blue Basic food . Salmon sweet potato and rice , no other ingredients , we have gone through 2 bags now and I have seen some improvement. still has a problem every few days , but on the whole I think he has shown improvement. My guy " Tommy " is Brindle with mostly white head , paws and chest . I think the lighter colored pits are more prone to this kind of condition. What color is yours? Good luck and keep us posted if you find any kind of solution.


It is not about the color, maybe if they were bred for that color. Alot of blue dogs that were bred (blue dog with skin problem to a blue dog with skin probs with a blue dog with skin probs.) It goes for anything. A dog with skin allergies from food bred to another dog with skin allergies to food for any reason (color, size ECT) the pups most likeyly end up with the same if not worse skin allergies. This is why it is important when buying a pure bred dog that you go to a reputable breeder. As for rescues I wish you best of luck finding the cure for your pups. Just was not gonna let the color thing slide lol


----------



## lexsmomma

Hi guys Its me... for some reason I cant log in... so I had to make a new profile... Here are some pics of Lex and his skin problems 


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lexsmomma

leno said:


> I feel your frustration!! My boy is only 6 mos old, and has had this same problem since he was a small pup! We have been in and out of the vet with all the same results that you have had . I believe he is allergic to chicken and corn, this is only my opinion, I have put him on Blue Basic food . Salmon sweet potato and rice , no other ingredients , we have gone through 2 bags now and I have seen some improvement. still has a problem every few days , but on the whole I think he has shown improvement. My guy " Tommy " is Brindle with mostly white head , paws and chest . I think the lighter colored pits are more prone to this kind of condition. What color is yours? Good luck and keep us posted if you find any kind of solution.


He is black and white...


----------



## aimee235

What food are you feeding him?


----------



## lexsmomma

He was on "chicken soup for the dog lovers soul" and we just switched him to canidae lamb and rice ...


----------



## lexsmomma

Just a "just because" pic of my boy and our lex!  So cute...


----------



## American_Pit13

I was talking with Aimee and I think Allergies. Either from flea dirt, bedding, food, something. I would start removing and replacing things and see if you can find what is triggering it.


----------



## lexsmomma

We have already been doing that... No fleas... he is on advantix... we check him regularly... he was eating and drinking out of plastic bowls... we changed them to metal... he was on 2 diff foods so far... no treats, not table food... doesnt have bedding...he sleeps with me..lol... 

just changed his food today to canidae lamb and rice... (heard thats good for food allergies?) also was told to try spring water instead of tap water??... Next I guess I will try switching clothes detergent and fabric softener??


----------



## Séamlas

LexyBoy'sMomma said:


> We adopted a pitbull in May of this year, he turned a year old in June. He was living in a home with another pitty prior to us adopting him. Shortly after we brought him home, his skin started acting up! We took him to the vet because his was scratching, biting, and losing his hair. The vet did a skin scrape, said he was clear from mange, gave him a cortizone shot and sent us on our way. Two days later, it continued to get worse. We took him back to the vet for another skin scrape, still clear. Checked for fleas, started him on flea meds, no luck....Another shot, antibiotics, and benedryl. No luck. Back to the vet we went, continue antibiotics, gave us anti hystomene pills, and prednisone. He finally cleared up. As soon as the pred. and anti pills were done, it starts all over again!
> 
> I tried different oatmeal scrubs, sprays and creams to help aleviate his "pain".
> 
> We have had him at the vet a total of 5 times for this since May!
> 
> My poor boy looks terrible, and I feel terrible. We switched his dog food to a better brand, changed out his plastic bowls and got him metal ones, we are at our wits end for our boy!
> 
> If anyone has ANY suggestions, please let me know!! He is a BIG part of our family, and we are very frustrated!


hi i have had similar problems with my dogs over the years. and i use the same cream and it seems to clear up most skin problems in pits and staffs. its called Benzole Benzadate you can get it in any chemist..its for humans with scabbies . it was an old dogman who told me about this years ago he also told me , that if it does not clear up the problem to use burnt engin oil. this i havent tried so i cant say weather it works. but the cream for deffo.. i wish u luck and hope its clear by now..


----------



## aimee235

I believe there is a test the vet can do. Some sort of allergy panel. Some dogs have multiple allergies.


----------



## lexsmomma

Im sorry but I could NEVER put oil on my dog!


----------



## lexsmomma

aimee235 said:


> I believe there is a test the vet can do. Some sort of allergy panel. Some dogs have multiple allergies.


There is, my vet offered it... it is HIGHLY expensive. Before anyone tells me that I should forget the price and help my dog... I will do that IF i cannot figure this out on my own... I just would rather try on my own first... I know that what he is dealing with is not putting him in pain.... yes he doesnt "look" his best... but the vet assured me he wasnt in pain...


----------



## aimee235

Have you moved recently?


----------



## lexsmomma

We havent moved, but he moved in with us when we adopting him in May... He came from a home with another pitty and NO BACKYARD!! it was a cement slab.... so we thought it could have been "grass" allergies... but its getting cold and he isnt rolling in the grass as much... so we were thinking it was something else???


----------



## Sadie

Some dogs are allergic to grass is he/she outside a lot?


----------



## aimee235

Carpet? Do you put anything on it? He could be allergic to almost anything in your home. Do you spray any sprays or fresheners? Laundry soap and fabric softener could be it. You could switch to one of the fragrance free kinds.


----------



## lexsmomma

I used to use carpet fresh before we got him... when we thought that might have been the culprit, we rented a rug steamer and steamed our carpets.... 

I will def try my detergent and softener... 

Is canidae a good food for pitty's?? Since we just put him on that...


----------



## lexsmomma

Sadie said:


> Some dogs are allergic to grass is he/she outside a lot?


He is.... but how in the world would I keep him out of the grass???


----------



## aimee235

Seems good. Here is a pet food comparison chart.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html

Put in something else like woodchips?


----------



## Sadie

lexsmomma said:


> He is.... but how in the world would I keep him out of the grass???


I have one who is allergic to everything LOL .. I take her out to use the bathroom but I don't let her roll in the grass. I also find myself using benedryl on a regular she is just very prone to allergies. It's not always an easy thing to deal with. But there are ways to manage it. I also wipe her down when she comes from outside like on her paws. You can always get dog boots too to cover her feet. Are you using any special shampoo to bath her in?


----------



## lexsmomma

Sadie said:


> I have one who is allergic to everything LOL .. I take her out to use the bathroom but I don't let her roll in the grass. I also find myself using benedryl on a regular she is just very prone to allergies. It's not always an easy thing to deal with. But there are ways to manage it. I also wipe her down when she comes from outside like on her paws. You can always get dog boots too to cover her feet. Are you using any special shampoo to bath her in?


I did buy some oatmeal bath stuff a while back... in the summer time... since it has gotten colder here... I havent bathed him... i dont want to make a million changes at once cause then I wont know what is irritating his skin... so im trying things one at a time...

Im just frustrated for him... he had a beautiful coat when we first got him... and about 2 weeks in... its been downhill from there...


----------



## Sadie

If I had to guess I bet your dog is allergic to the grass and that's what is causing the problem.


----------



## aimee235

If you steam cleaned the carpet with a shampoo that could also continue irritating him. I think there are chemicals in carpet that aren't removed when you clean it though. I'm thinking of going with wood floors. If you remove all potential allergins and he gets better. You can just introduce one thing at a time back in to pinpoint what things he's allergic too. Or else you could take one thing out have it not make much of a difference so bring it back and try something else, but if he's allergic to multiple things that would make it extremely hard.

My friends dog was allergic to the house they moved in to.


----------



## lexsmomma

aimee235 said:


> If you steam cleaned the carpet with a shampoo that could also continue irritating him. I think there are chemicals in carpet that aren't removed when you clean it though. I'm thinking of going with wood floors. If you remove all potential allergins and he gets better. You can just introduce one thing at a time back in to pinpoint what things he's allergic too. Or else you could take one thing out have it not make much of a difference so bring it back and try something else, but if he's allergic to multiple things that would make it extremely hard.
> 
> My friends dog was allergic to the house they moved in to.


I would LOVE to do the floors... unfortunately we rent... we have no control over "changing" the house at all...


----------



## lexsmomma

aimee235 said:


> If you steam cleaned the carpet with a shampoo that could also continue irritating him. I think there are chemicals in carpet that aren't removed when you clean it though. I'm thinking of going with wood floors. If you remove all potential allergins and he gets better. You can just introduce one thing at a time back in to pinpoint what things he's allergic too. Or else you could take one thing out have it not make much of a difference so bring it back and try something else, but if he's allergic to multiple things that would make it extremely hard.
> 
> My friends dog was allergic to the house they moved in to.


Allergic to the HOUSE... what did they do???


----------



## aimee235

Moved? lol. That's not always an option though.


----------



## truepits92

this is gonna sound stupid but can dogs get ringworm? but thats kinda how it looked when my cat got ringworm.


----------



## lexsmomma

truepits92 said:


> this is gonna sound stupid but can dogs get ringworm? but thats kinda how it looked when my cat got ringworm.


yes, but this kinda... comes and goes? in a way... I have been giving him his antihystomenes (sp) but he is almost out... i just didnt want him to have to be on meds forever...

Maybe a mix of his anti's with benedryl? I dunno...


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Nice to see another Lex on board...

Could be due to an allergic reaction from food or possibly the soap/scrubs you're using. Has he been checked for food allergies?


----------



## aimee235

That doesn't look like ringworm at all to me, but you could have it cultured to see if it is.


----------



## lexsmomma

Lex's Guardian said:


> Nice to see another Lex on board...
> 
> Could be due to an allergic reaction from food or possibly the soap/scrubs you're using. Has he been checked for food allergies?


We have not had him tested. We are kinda trying to figure it out on our own first... the test for allergies is close to 400.00 bucks around my town.... I thought I might have some of my own luck changing diff things around my house first...

we have changed his food 2 times now... we just switched him from CSFDLS to Canidae lamb and rice.... So Im hoping it makes a diff? I know it did to my wallet (lol) but we love our guy and would do everything we could to make him better!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Going on record here... That is not an allergic reaction. Possibly a fungal situation.

EDIT: get some of this:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9641

2x a week for 2 weeks
1x a week for 2 weeks
1 time a month for maintenance

You should also slap some nustock on there as well after baths.

http://www.nustock.com/

Looking at his ear, he has an open wound so there is probably a slight infection that is going hand in hand with this skin condition. Here are some oral antibiotics:

Amazon.com: Fish Flex (Cephalexin) 250mg, 100 Capsules

Follow the dosing instructions here:

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Cephalexin-prod10050.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Eh, i should give everyone the reason behind my stand behind "not allergy"


Contact allergies are on the belly/armpit ... unless its a bug bite intollerance thus you will have a flare up wherever the bite occurs... BUT the skin will be very very very inflamed which the photos do not depict.

Food allergies are feet/face/ears

Fungal because of the flaky skin, hair loss over the trunk of the body.


----------



## k8nkane

Out of curiousity, what would the same reaction be if it were on his neck?


----------



## Markus Geyser

We have a dog in our club. He is black and white and has a very well bread yellow blood line. He has almost the same problem. To make a long ,and expensive, story short, we found he is allergic to grass and insect bites. He now daily get his ALLERGEX (anti-allergy surip for kids) and he looks great now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

k8nkane said:


> Out of curiousity, what would the same reaction be if it were on his neck?


only on the neck? Only on the throat or all the way around the neck?


----------



## lexsmomma

well went out today and bought a shampoo and a topical cream to try. They are both for fungal or types of dry skin and dermitits... we are going to give these a go for a couple weeks... The shampoo says to wash him 2-3 times a week and the cream go on 1-3 times a day.. 

Keep your fingers crossed for our Lex! He is such a handsome boy when his coat doesnt look like this


----------



## lexsmomma

Update:

Got home from work today and lex was bleeding badly from his ear...he dug it open raw! More bumps and lumps ... more hair loss... ughh...

Took him to a diff vet for a 2nd opinion... same answers... no solutions... more pills, more shots... and.. now a prescription shampoo... 

they wanted me to buy some prescribed dog food... but it was 27 bucks for a 6 lb bag!!! He would eat that in 2 days... 

sighhh... Dunno what else to do for my poor boy...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

lexsmomma said:


> Update:
> 
> Got home from work today and lex was bleeding badly from his ear...he dug it open raw! More bumps and lumps ... more hair loss... ughh...
> 
> Took him to a diff vet for a 2nd opinion... same answers... no solutions... more pills, more shots... and.. now a prescription shampoo...
> 
> they wanted me to buy some prescribed dog food... but it was 27 bucks for a 6 lb bag!!! He would eat that in 2 days...
> 
> sighhh... Dunno what else to do for my poor boy...


one of two things are happening here:

1)your vet has no clue about what he/she is doing... most vets treat symptoms because it is too costly for the average owner to see what the root of the problem is

2)they are taking you for a ride to soak up your money.

Did you follow my advice?


----------



## lexsmomma

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Going on record here... That is not an allergic reaction. Possibly a fungal situation.
> 
> EDIT: get some of this:
> 
> Ketochlor Shampoo Rx
> 
> 2x a week for 2 weeks
> 1x a week for 2 weeks
> 1 time a month for maintenance
> 
> You should also slap some nustock on there as well after baths.
> 
> Nu-Stock - Topical treatment for Horses, Dogs, and Cattle
> 
> Looking at his ear, he has an open wound so there is probably a slight infection that is going hand in hand with this skin condition. Here are some oral antibiotics:
> 
> Amazon.com: Fish Flex (Cephalexin) 250mg, 100 Capsules
> 
> Follow the dosing instructions here:
> 
> Cephalexin: Antibiotic For Dogs And Cats - 1800PetMeds


This advice? No I didnt... Are you a vet? Im not being smart... just wondering how you know that this would work for my baby boy?  Thank you for responding...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

lexsmomma said:


> This advice? No I didnt... Are you a vet? Im not being smart... just wondering how you know that this would work for my baby boy?  Thank you for responding...


Not understanding why you would ask for my qualifications when you came to an internet forum to ask for help. How I know is the tens of thousands of dollars spent and hundreds of vet visits between the 47+ dogs (that's as many i can realistically remember all of their names) i've owned over the span of my lifetime. After that much money and time in a vets office the veterinarian becomes a good friend of yours... You learn the ins and outs of why and what they do. When you own 7 dogs at one time you make sure you have your vets cellphone number on speed dial. I have friendly debates and conversations with my veterinarian because we both have the same interests... learning how the animal works and why. I don't have to go in for office visits anymore... i call her tell her the symptoms and ask for the specific meds that i need. She sends the meds and supplies home with one of her several technicians that live in my area... she's written me prescriptions for medication so i can have it on hand for future use. Heck, i even assisted with simple surgeries, been aloud to view major surgeries.

What makes me qualified for allergies is the thousands I've spend on regular vet visits as well as specialists for a dog who is allergic to almost everything under the sun. She went from being in the vets office every month for steroid shots, antibiotics, special shampoos, supplements, countless dog food trials and errors to only having one visit for her annuals in the last 2 years.

Dogs in general are my passion in life and I have dedicated my life to learning everything about them. I might not know everything, but i would definitely consider myself more knowledgeable than most.

By all means, continue the route you're going.


----------



## aimee235

I would try the above posters advice. She knows about these things.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Thanks aimee, I went back to find a few threads under my old account here about some of my allergy experiences.

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/20459-can-you-say-junky-2.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/18776-neelas-allergy-test-results.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/16943-really-same-dog-raw-diet-before-after.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/5301-frustration-immunotherapy.html


----------



## DueceAddicTed

I will say follow the above posters advice ...... 

I'd give my input but I'm not a vet just have an allergy, yeast & fungal free dog for over a year and non of the expenses of all that ( bleep )......


----------



## lexsmomma

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Not understanding why you would ask for my qualifications when you came to an internet forum to ask for help. How I know is the tens of thousands of dollars spent and hundreds of vet visits between the 47+ dogs (that's as many i can realistically remember all of their names) i've owned over the span of my lifetime. After that much money and time in a vets office the veterinarian becomes a good friend of yours... You learn the ins and outs of why and what they do. When you own 7 dogs at one time you make sure you have your vets cellphone number on speed dial. I have friendly debates and conversations with my veterinarian because we both have the same interests... learning how the animal works and why. I don't have to go in for office visits anymore... i call her tell her the symptoms and ask for the specific meds that i need. She sends the meds and supplies home with one of her several technicians that live in my area... she's written me prescriptions for medication so i can have it on hand for future use. Heck, i even assisted with simple surgeries, been aloud to view major surgeries.
> 
> What makes me qualified for allergies is the thousands I've spend on regular vet visits as well as specialists for a dog who is allergic to almost everything under the sun. She went from being in the vets office every month for steroid shots, antibiotics, special shampoos, supplements, countless dog food trials and errors to only having one visit for her annuals in the last 2 years.
> 
> Dogs in general are my passion in life and I have dedicated my life to learning everything about them. I might not know everything, but i would definitely consider myself more knowledgeable than most.
> 
> By all means, continue the route you're going.


By no means did I mean to offend you. Yes I did come here for advice, I was just asking a question.

Thank you for the advice, like I stated, I will finish up these meds and in the meantime will order the things you suggested.


----------



## lexsmomma

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Thanks aimee, I went back to find a few threads under my old account here about some of my allergy experiences.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/20459-can-you-say-junky-2.html
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/18776-neelas-allergy-test-results.html
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/16943-really-same-dog-raw-diet-before-after.html
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/5301-frustration-immunotherapy.html


Read your old posts, I am new here and didnt realize that you had a lot of the same issues I have... Im sorry if I offended you.

I will def take your advice and buy the medications your reccomended.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Sadie

I just want to add that I have a dog that I took on a rescue so to speak who has the worst allergies she had a mean case of flea bite dermatitis the worst I have ever seen. She had severe flaky skin and hair loss along her back tail and rump. I of course didn't see any fleas on her when I first got her but treated her with flea medication,(capstar) Advantage, and She was on 750 mg of Keflex(cephelexian) best antibiotic for skin infections for 3 weeks straight. I also used nu-stock, bag balm(it's like neosporin to keep the wounds clean), benadryl every 4-6 hours for itching and bathed her 2 times a week with keratolux by Virbac which is an antiseborrheic shampoo(great for getting rid of the flakes) for 2 months straight. I also treated her for parasites using 1% Ivomec and Panacur-C followed up with Drontal Plus. Anytime a dog is prone to skin allergies they are also subject to a secondary infection from the itching bacteria gets into the wounds which can cause fungal/bacterial skin infections. My girl just has a nasty case of dermatitis in general. I have to make sure she is bathed regularly using a special shampoo and continue to use benedryl as needed for itching. I had a dog who was completely hairless and flaky everywhere now she has all her hair back and is no longer itching and the nasty snow flakes and crusts have gone away. It took a lot of care and medicating but she is back to normal now all I have to do is continue to monitor her watch for itching and continue to use the special shampoo. As you can see she had a wicked case to start out with. I never had to give her steroid shots I just fed her EVO omega fish oil added to her food and medicated the hell out of her LOL .. Now she is like brand new. I have never had to deal with anything like this prior to taking this dog on.... My girl has some extremely sensitive skin she is so inbred she will always have a weak immune system and be prone to break outs like this so I have to stay on top of it. I am not a vet however I treated this case myself at home I am comfortable doing this. The only thing she saw the vet for was for her rabies shot and to be screened for heart worm which came back negative. Other than that I treated and cured this problem myself. Let's just say I have been around enough animals in my lifetime horses, and dogs mostly and have had a great deal of hands on exp in dealing with them. Good Luck to you hope you are able to get your girl all fixed up it can be done just have to stay on top of it.

Before: This is what a dog prone to allergies and a bite from one flea can do (Not Pretty)!




























Now 2 months after vigorous treatment


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Sadie said:


> I just want to add that I have a dog that I took on a rescue so to speak who has the worst allergies she had a mean case of flea bite dermatitis the worst I have ever seen. She had severe flaky skin and hair loss along her back tail and rump. I of course didn't see any fleas on her when I first got her but treated her with flea medication,(capstar) Advantage, and She was on 750 mg of Keflex(cephelexian) best antibiotic for skin infections for 3 weeks straight. I also used nu-stock, bag balm(it's like neosporin to keep the wounds clean), benadryl every 4-6 hours for itching and bathed her 2 times a week with keratolux by Virbac which is an antiseborrheic shampoo(great for getting rid of the flakes) for 2 months straight. I also treated her for parasites using 1% Ivomec and Panacur-C followed up with Drontal Plus. Anytime a dog is prone to skin allergies they are also subject to a secondary infection from the itching bacteria gets into the wounds which can cause fungal/bacterial skin infections. My girl just has a nasty case of dermatitis in general. I have to make sure she is bathed regularly using a special shampoo and continue to use benedryl as needed for itching. I had a dog who was completely hairless and flaky everywhere now she has all her hair back and is no longer itching and the nasty snow flakes and crusts have gone away. It took a lot of care and medicating but she is back to normal now all I have to do is continue to monitor her watch for itching and continue to use the special shampoo. As you can see she had a wicked case to start out with. I never had to give her steroid shots I just fed her EVO omega fish oil added to her food and medicated the hell out of her LOL .. Now she is like brand new. I have never had to deal with anything like this prior to taking this dog on.... My girl has some extremely sensitive skin she is so inbred she will always have a weak immune system and be prone to break outs like this so I have to stay on top of it. I am not a vet however I treated this case myself at home I am comfortable doing this. The only thing she saw the vet for was for her rabies shot and to be screened for heart worm which came back negative. Other than that I treated and cured this problem myself. Let's just say I have been around enough animals in my lifetime horses, and dogs mostly and have had a great deal of hands on exp in dealing with them. Good Luck to you hope you are able to get your girl all fixed up it can be done just have to stay on top of it.


good posting tara


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

lexsmomma said:


> Read your old posts, I am new here and didnt realize that you had a lot of the same issues I have... Im sorry if I offended you.
> 
> I will def take your advice and buy the medications your reccomended.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone!


Don't appologise! lol Not everyone knows that I had a previous account here. I didn't mean to come across testy, i just wanted to thoroughly explain why i felt comfortable enough go give the advice i gave you.


----------



## Sadie

Thanks Shana Banana  I think you have a wealth of information given on this thread I would order the things shana suggested and go from there. This is not going to resolve itself over night you will need to continue treatment for at least a good month and continue to use benadryl and the anti-fungal shampoo Shana Suggested until this clears up.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Ah one other thing you could call and see if the vet could give you would be Hydroxyzine pamoate. It is an antihistamine you can get filled at the pharmacy for around 14-20 bones a month... it won't keep him in a sedated state. Benadryll doesn't work for dogs like it does for humans, it doesn't really treat the symptoms, it just makes em so doped up they don't care about itching as much and or asleep.


----------



## lexsmomma

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Ah one other thing you could call and see if the vet could give you would be Hydroxyzine pamoate. It is an antihistamine you can get filled at the pharmacy for around 14-20 bones a month... it won't keep him in a sedated state. Benadryll doesn't work for dogs like it does for humans, it doesn't really treat the symptoms, it just makes em so doped up they don't care about itching as much and or asleep.


I actually do have they hydroxyzine ... I do give him those also. I am def going to take your advice as soon as he is off these other meds.... he has a recheck exam at the vets next friday... honestly in 2 days, he is already showing improvement... But I know the minute he is off the pred. he will revert back to issues... so Im ordering the products this weekend to have them on hand... the shampoo seems to be working on the terribly dry skin also...

Thank all of you for the info and advice... I would much rather try the advice from you guys that have experienced all of this, than pay the vet 160 bucks a month to just give him more pills and not find a solution to the problem...

Lex and my family thanks you all greatly!!!  I will keep you guys updated!!


----------



## lexsmomma

Sadie said:


> I just want to add that I have a dog that I took on a rescue so to speak who has the worst allergies she had a mean case of flea bite dermatitis the worst I have ever seen. She had severe flaky skin and hair loss along her back tail and rump. I of course didn't see any fleas on her when I first got her but treated her with flea medication,(capstar) Advantage, and She was on 750 mg of Keflex(cephelexian) best antibiotic for skin infections for 3 weeks straight. I also used nu-stock, bag balm(it's like neosporin to keep the wounds clean), benadryl every 4-6 hours for itching and bathed her 2 times a week with keratolux by Virbac which is an antiseborrheic shampoo(great for getting rid of the flakes) for 2 months straight. I also treated her for parasites using 1% Ivomec and Panacur-C followed up with Drontal Plus. Anytime a dog is prone to skin allergies they are also subject to a secondary infection from the itching bacteria gets into the wounds which can cause fungal/bacterial skin infections. My girl just has a nasty case of dermatitis in general. I have to make sure she is bathed regularly using a special shampoo and continue to use benedryl as needed for itching. I had a dog who was completely hairless and flaky everywhere now she has all her hair back and is no longer itching and the nasty snow flakes and crusts have gone away. It took a lot of care and medicating but she is back to normal now all I have to do is continue to monitor her watch for itching and continue to use the special shampoo. As you can see she had a wicked case to start out with. I never had to give her steroid shots I just fed her EVO omega fish oil added to her food and medicated the hell out of her LOL .. Now she is like brand new. I have never had to deal with anything like this prior to taking this dog on.... My girl has some extremely sensitive skin she is so inbred she will always have a weak immune system and be prone to break outs like this so I have to stay on top of it. I am not a vet however I treated this case myself at home I am comfortable doing this. The only thing she saw the vet for was for her rabies shot and to be screened for heart worm which came back negative. Other than that I treated and cured this problem myself. Let's just say I have been around enough animals in my lifetime horses, and dogs mostly and have had a great deal of hands on exp in dealing with them. Good Luck to you hope you are able to get your girl all fixed up it can be done just have to stay on top of it.
> 
> Before: This is what a dog prone to allergies and a bite from one flea can do (Not Pretty)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 2 months after vigorous treatment


She looks amazing!!! Good job!! Thank you for the advice also!!


----------



## Sadie

Thank You!!! She is a great dog I am glad I was able to help her. And your welcome for the advice  I hope your dog starts to get some relief soon I know how frustrating it can be dealing with these kind of problems.


----------



## Lovemypits

*Experienced with Allergies Pitbull Mommy.*

Hi guys,
My three year old Blue Pitbull Vinny has had terrible skin allergies since he was 5 months old! I have spent the past few years going to vets, dermatologists and trying different things. These are things that have worked for us:
As far as the food, I have him on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish. You can get this food at Petco and they have a rewards program so you get a free bag after you purchase 10 bags. It's helps a little with the cost. They also have treats that I get for him. He does not eat anything else. Occassionally, I'll let him have peanut butter. 
Prednisone is the only thing that will stop the itching completely and make him well but we all know that Prednisone is not good for long term because of all the things it could cause long term.
Not wanting to continue with Prednisone, I have finally gave in and got him tested for allergies last summer and got the serum. These serums can take up to a year to see results so in the mean time, I have him on a very low dose of Temaril which has a very low, minimal amount of steriod and its also has an anehistamine for the itching combined. The Temaril is temporary until the serum kicks in, if it does. 
I bathe him at minimum, once a month but mainly about every three weeks. I also wash all his bedding with hypoallergenic detergent. "All" is a good one.
So far, this regime has kept him comfortable. He still scratches some times but it goes with the territory. Also, his hind legs look patchy still but as long as there is no redness, we can live with that. 
I love my Vinny, he is one of sweetest dogs anyone will meet. There is work involved in managing you pets skin allergies but they are worth it. Just keep at it and don't give up.
Hope this helps!


----------



## lexsmomma

UPDATE:

Lex has been on his pred and antibiotics for a week and a half... all of the scabs are gone... the hair is regrowing... and... we are going to purchase some nustock tomorrow... I will keep you guys updated and add new pics soon


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Glad it's working for now! Pretty sure we'll be reading about your perils down the road. Antibiotics and steriods will treat the symptoms... when the meds run out, the infection and inflamation comes back.


----------



## lexsmomma

I know  Im hoping something works...


----------



## lexsmomma

this weekend I will be buying the nustock also... so Im gonna give that shot!


----------



## Sadie

Keep up with the nustock/ shampoo until the rest of the hair grows back ... let's see what happens after the hair has grown back. If this is a true allergy situation you will have sporadic episodes like this show up again down the line.


----------



## tego1

that dog is allergic to fleas EVEN 1 DAMN FLEA in the whole dog can make him look like that U GOTTA MAKE SURE to keep ur dog out of fleas IS NOT ABOUT THE FOOD THE BED THE GRASS DIRT OR ANYTHIN ITS ALL ABOUT FLEAS TRUST ME AND THATS CRONIC THAT DOG WILL HAVE THAT SKIN PROBLEM FOREVER SOO PLEASE DONT BREED HIM CUZ THE PUPPYS WILL HAVE THE SAME THING SOOOOOOO BUY HIM SOMETHING FOR THE DAMN FLEAS CUZ IF U DONT SEEE THEM DOSNT MEAN THEY NOT THERE AGAIN EVEN 1 CAN DO THAT AND IF U LIVE CLOSE TO THE BEACH OCEAN WATER WILL HELP , IM GROW UP WIT PITBULLS AND THIS SKIN ISSUE ITS PRETTY NORMAL TO THEM AGAIN DONT BREED THAT DOG AND PEOPLE WHEN U GOTTA GET A PUPPY AND THE PUPPYS PARENTS LOOKS LIEK THAT DONT GET THAT DOG CUZ THE PUPS WILL HAVE THE SAME DONT PUT UR DOG UNDER MEDICINE THATS SOME VET STUFF U NEVER GONNA GET AWAY FROM THE MAIN PROBLEM ! FLEASS! AND MEDICINE FOR SO LONG CAN DAMAGE THAT DOG HEALTH KEEEEP THE GRASS SHORT CLEAN DOG BED BRUSH HIM ALOT TO TAKE THE FLEAS EGGS OUT DONT GO TO DOGS PARKS ITS FULL OF FLEAS IF U CAN AVOID THE GRASS DO IT THAT THE BEST U CAN DO FOR HIM U WILL SEE.... NO FLEASS SHINY COAT hit me up if u need enything [email protected] BYEEEEE GOOD LUCK 
PS SORRY MY ENGLISH


----------



## Sadie

The allergy to fleas is called Flea Bite Dermatitis and we gave her all the info she needs on this thread to treat the fleas and the allergy problem. I posted a picture in this thread of my dog who has Flea Bite dermatitis. Also Flea Bite Dermatitis is not hereditary more than 40% of dogs are allergic to flea bites there is no genetic disposition in dogs for flea allergies. So if she bred the dog later on it wouldn't be passed on to the pups your thinking of manage that can be passed down flea allergies cannot.


----------



## spot2010

Hello this is my first time posting bt the burnt engine oil thing does actually wrk. A few wks after we bought our new born pitt bull it started breaking out in a very weird way. First it started on his back & next thing we knew it was all over his body. I did take him to the vet to just be told that it wasnt mange & that they didnt know what it was. The only advice was to change the food which i did bt didnt help. In the end we were told to put burnt oil on him which we did & it cleared everything up in about three days. I am going to warn u it is messy. Only did it like two times & now its all cleared up. If u are going to do this please dont dip the dog in the oil.. Rub it on the areas where u see the rash.


----------



## Sadie

You don't EVER put burnt engine oil on a dog. Who ever told you to do that was an Idiot! Yes people do it but it doesn't make it right ... NO ENGINE OIL ON YOUR DOGS EVER! It can and does KILL your dog.


You want to dip your dog in lime sulphur/ and use ivomec ... NOT motor oil.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

spot2010 said:


> Hello this is my first time posting bt the burnt engine oil thing does actually wrk. A few wks after we bought our new born pitt bull it started breaking out in a very weird way. First it started on his back & next thing we knew it was all over his body. I did take him to the vet to just be told that it wasnt mange & that they didnt know what it was. The only advice was to change the food which i did bt didnt help. In the end we were told to put burnt oil on him which we did & it cleared everything up in about three days. I am going to warn u it is messy. Only did it like two times & now its all cleared up. If u are going to do this please dont dip the dog in the oil.. Rub it on the areas where u see the rash.


Welcome to the forum Spot2010. I'm glad this method is proving to be successful for you, but i would really hesitate giving that advice on a public forum. We never know how people will take our information and "push" the envelope and do "a little more" and change your method to their own. I hope you stick around


----------



## tego1

dear sadie i got 12 pitbulls at this moment and if u say that passed down flea allergies cannot u dont know nothing about dermatitis that things the mother pass to puppys do whatever u want but when u give and advice make sure first u know what r u talking aboput u dont have the right and iof she breed that dog other ppl gonna have the same problem so i dont think u should say yeah go ahead breed her blah blah how many dogs u got huh ? every 1 its a pro now when have just 1 dog im a breeder i know what im talking about if u say that the alergi dont pass to pup u r a ignorant in this case so make sure u read lil bit more get information before u post and give advices bcuz of ppl like u more sick pup r born and ppl have to spend alot of money and time in the alergic problem but whatever do what u want hahaha i have my 12 dogs in perfect conditions and 2 of them have alergis and i have no problem wit that they good bcuz i knwo how to treat that thing 1 are the 1 that have problems wit ur dog soooooo u r not to smart bye bye kiss kiss keeep bredding sick pups


----------



## Sadie

tego1 said:


> dear sadie i got 12 pitbulls at this moment and if u say that passed down flea allergies cannot u dont know nothing about dermatitis that things the mother pass to puppys do whatever u want but when u give and advice make sure first u know what r u talking aboput u dont have the right and iof she breed that dog other ppl gonna have the same problem so i dont think u should say yeah go ahead breed her blah blah how many dogs u got huh ? every 1 its a pro now when have just 1 dog im a breeder i know what im talking about if u say that the alergi dont pass to pup u r a ignorant in this case so make sure u read lil bit more get information before u post and give advices bcuz of ppl like u more sick pup r born and ppl have to spend alot of money and time in the alergic problem but whatever do what u want hahaha i have my 12 dogs in perfect conditions and 2 of them have alergis and i have no problem wit that they good bcuz i knwo how to treat that thing 1 are the 1 that have problems wit ur dog soooooo u r not to smart bye bye kiss kiss keeep bredding sick pups


LOL I don't breed dogs I own more than one ... Owning multiple dogs and breeding them does not make you an expert my friend. There are plenty of idiots who own and breed dogs that shouldn't . I obviously know something about Flea Bite Dermatitis because I treated this dog without a vet  The pictures speak for themselves. Flea bite Allergies are very common in dogs and there is no know genetic disposition that would indicate the allergy could be passed down through breeding. There are some dogs who are more PRONE to allergies due to bad breeding practices(weakened immune system) and environmental factors that contribute to dog Allergies it can affect ALL dogs. As I sated before more than 40% of dogs have some sensitivity to flea bites so YOU need to do some more research before you comment on this thread because your information is incorrect and I can't even read half of what you type.

Your right I know nothing about this Allergy I just happened to treat the condition myself without a Vet 

Before Treatment




























After Treatment - Hair Grown Back Allergy under control


----------



## Sadie

Lord I don't know what I was thinking about when I spoke about this Allergy I just have a dog who is inbred out the ying yang and had one of the meanest cases of flea bite dermatitis. So if anyone is qualified to speak about this it's me I have treated it and I know exactly what it is. The pictures speak a thousand words.


----------



## dupont teasdale

*Updates?*

Hello, my dog DuPont is nearly identical to Lex and so are his skin problems. Do you have any updates to report? Did suggestions from this thread help or hurt? Please let me know. I am looking for an alternative to the advise of my vet. I am starting to suspect that they know less about his skin health than the posters in the thread do.


----------



## hackad

Hey everyone, I had similar problems with my 2 year old blue nose... I went to a vet only to have them tell me to pump him full of antibiotics and Benadryl. I hate doing that and it really did nothing for my pittie's skin issue. Wanted a second opinion after doing things on my own (changing food, limiting grass, etc.) so I went to a holistic vet. That made world of a difference. Feed all my pups on a natural/raw, holistic diet and give them the right supplements. The skin issues cleared up without the use of oils, creams, or pills.

Just an alternative idea if any are interested to go that route.


----------



## 4mie2255

My mom saved my pit from being flattened by an 18 wheeler.. she didn't know who it belonged to.. so she called me and of course i took her in 
She's about 5-6 yrs old.. and I've had her for about 5 months now.. later found out who the owner is and what her name was.. 'Sexy' by the way lol.. weird i know. but i don't know her history of her life before being with me...

My pit has the same exact problem and I don't know what to do.. or what the cause is.. her ears are sensitive too, ear mites or infection?
is there anyone who could give some tips.. and what's the best food to buy?

I'm going to try to change her food and bedding but she loves her blanket, she wraps herself all snug under her blanket lol 

help 

i'm a first timer on this site.


----------



## LeEsco

Ok this is out in left field and I truly didnt believe it would work for our blue with a much more serious skin issue. They were looking at giving her prednisone but I wasnt ok with that as she had just gone through Parvo and had the other things in her body. I am not a fan of chemical meds as the meds they gave her for Parvo didnt help AT ALL but made it worse. I didnt want to do prednisone as it helps with the effects but doesnt get to the bottom of what the actual issue is. So I did a ton of research online and found a website that suggested this....Borax(20 mule team), hydrogen peroxide, apple cider vinegar and tea tree oil. You take a gallon jug of distilled water, mix up 1/3 cup hydrogen peroxide, 1/3 cup apple cider vinegar, 1/3 cup borax....and I just put about 3 tablespoons of the tea tree. I put her int he shower and washed her really good with a neutral calming shampoo. I made sure that I got all the soap off and then poured the gallon of solution on her everywhere. I let her drip dry. This morning when I did it the redness was down. I did it again this morning and once this afternoon. I went to grab her from her crate to get some pics and there is absolutely NO redness and the scabs are starting to look 100x better. Like I said its worth the chance. It cant hurt and its fairly cheap....


----------



## LeEsco

Oh and I have also done all the above 1. changed foods to no grain/no chicken. I use Acana pacifica, used benadryl, used Cephalexin, changed bowls, changed laundry soaps, I have done just about everything.


----------



## LeEsco

I now have her on a probiotic named Pet Digest by Enzymedica, Vibactra Plus by Amber Technology its organic drops that is an antioxidant, antibiotic and inhances immunity, and Natural Pet skin and itch irritations drops... all of which are 100% natural so if they dont work you are doing NO harm to your baby. I know that what I have been told and researched is that the skin issues come from the inside and work out. So we must fix the inside in order to fix the outside


----------



## SammieNShyner

I have a Mostly white Male pitbull who turned a year old in March, I have been dealing with the exact same thing for almost 6 months now! Multiple vet visits, Changed his Food from Blue Buffalo to Taste of the Wild, Added Omega 3 and 6, Fish oil pills, Antibiotics and and weekly baths with Medicated shampoo.... With no luck.
It keeps getting worse and worse, It was just on his face in the beginning and then it started on his back and sides. It looks exactly like the Blue Pit that this post was started about, I would love to email you pictures and talk in depth about what you have tried and I have tried.... He is scheduled to go back to the Vet on the first because right now he is back on a 30 day trial of medication and the next step is a $400 allergy skin test. I will do anything for my boy and I am doing everything in my power but nothing seems to help and I agree with you it is soooo Frustrating and heart wrenching to see him get worse everyday. Shyner is my Show Dog and it is something that we truly love to do but I cannot do any showing with him in this condition and although he doesn't itch at all I know it has to be uncomfortable and I want to figure it out to make his life better. Would love to talk with you! email me at [email protected]


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

SammieNShyner said:


> I have a Mostly white Male pitbull who turned a year old in March, I have been dealing with the exact same thing for almost 6 months now! Multiple vet visits, Changed his Food from Blue Buffalo to Taste of the Wild, Added Omega 3 and 6, Fish oil pills, Antibiotics and and weekly baths with Medicated shampoo.... With no luck.
> It keeps getting worse and worse, It was just on his face in the beginning and then it started on his back and sides. It looks exactly like the Blue Pit that this post was started about, I would love to email you pictures and talk in depth about what you have tried and I have tried.... He is scheduled to go back to the Vet on the first because right now he is back on a 30 day trial of medication and the next step is a $400 allergy skin test. I will do anything for my boy and I am doing everything in my power but nothing seems to help and I agree with you it is soooo Frustrating and heart wrenching to see him get worse everyday. Shyner is my Show Dog and it is something that we truly love to do but I cannot do any showing with him in this condition and although he doesn't itch at all I know it has to be uncomfortable and I want to figure it out to make his life better. Would love to talk with you! email me at [email protected]


When all things tried have failed.......GO RAW! Try a raw diet...that's what I did. My girl was having skin and coat issues and after a year of trying all the top quality kibble with no luck.....then I tried home cooking which helped but still wasn't seeing the results I was hoping for. Now that I have her on raw her coat is thick, shiney, gorgeous white teeth, and she is thriving. I will NEVER feed a dog kibble again. Before you keep sinking all this money into allergy tests, and meds that are only going to cause further damage and weaken the immune system try a raw diet.....it may just be the cure your looking for.
http://preymodelraw.com/how-to-get-started/


----------



## Cecile

Our Diesel had what looked like what your pup has. The vet put him on 3 months of antiobiotics, that did not help. Later... We were told about Missing Link by a pet store owner. It is a "powered vitamin/supplement" that really helped Diesel. Everytime the bumps start coming back it always seems to be related to having run out of Missing Link. I think we have learned our lesson and make sure we don't run out. Now, at age 7, he is having a different issue with a rash under his back and front legs. We having figured it out yet, but it looks so inflamed. Hoping someone will help us with solving our new issue.


----------



## Skye

My blue girl had the same issue and her skin/fur looked just like the pics you posted. Here is what I did and it worked like a miracle!

1. Changed her food to Taste of the Wild - Salmon (grain free and extra omegas for the skin)
2. Give her 2000 mg of omega 3 fish oil pills a day (more omegas for skin/ coat)
3. Put 2 tsp of Apple Cider Vinegar (1 tsp per feeding) in her food a day (boosts immune system)
4. Put 2 tsp of Coconut Oil (1 tsp per feeding) in her food a day (boosts immune system and is great for skin/ coat)
5. Giver her 2 tsp of a food supplement powder called The Missing Link- Skin and Coat (1 tsp per feeding) (more omegas and great for tons of things)
6. She also had 2-3 shots of ivermectin. 

Mange didn’t show up on her skin scrapings either but they often don’t. The mites burrow themselves deep in the skin. They manifest only on weekend immune systems. 

Try this for a couple of weeks and let me know what happens. It totally cured my girl and I get tons of compliments on her coat being so healthy!


----------



## FourLeggedFriend

wow what your photo's depict that of mange JUST like my blue nose, 1 years old. I first started off finding little zit type papules, When id remove the scab from scrapping it it would be a deep hollow hole, thats when i freaked out knowing something is burrowing in my dog!!! took him to the vet and after two skin scrappings finally they confirmed it to me Sarcoptic Mange. They gave me an antibiotic Ivermectin susp. to give to him daily at .5ml once a day for one month. slowly sure enough it began to go away. after that month I thought it was all gone, but to my suprise, it came back, and came back a bit harder this time. They gave me the same medication again, also with dips once every other week. His mange THIS TIME seemed to be gone. done, dealt with, but my girl that works at the vet suggested another month on ivermectin, so we did, and god all the bumps, hair spots that were missing cleared up completly! coat looked amazing! let alone he seemed to be so much happier and full of energy. well its now been about a month since his last dosage, and god dam.... its come back again, and this time hes got the bumps on his body (you can see the hair the protrudes) in each spot, and hes began his itching. let me know please if you cleared up his issues. I have switched him from lamb and brown rise by blue to chicken and oat meal.... did absolutely nothing.. im getting him back on his medication and baths first thing tomorrow. then again, he finally did show positive after his 3rd skin scrape.


----------



## FourLeggedFriend

Skye said:


> My blue girl had the same issue and her skin/fur looked just like the pics you posted. Here is what I did and it worked like a miracle!
> 
> 1. Changed her food to Taste of the Wild - Salmon (grain free and extra omegas for the skin)
> 2. Give her 2000 mg of omega 3 fish oil pills a day (more omegas for skin/ coat)
> 3. Put 2 tsp of Apple Cider Vinegar (1 tsp per feeding) in her food a day (boosts immune system)
> 4. Put 2 tsp of Coconut Oil (1 tsp per feeding) in her food a day (boosts immune system and is great for skin/ coat)
> 5. Giver her 2 tsp of a food supplement powder called The Missing Link- Skin and Coat (1 tsp per feeding) (more omegas and great for tons of things)
> 6. She also had 2-3 shots of ivermectin.
> 
> Mange didn't show up on her skin scrapings either but they often don't. The mites burrow themselves deep in the skin. They manifest only on weekend immune systems.
> 
> Try this for a couple of weeks and let me know what happens. It totally cured my girl and I get tons of compliments on her coat being so healthy!


def! grade A advice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FourLeggedFriend

spot2010 said:


> Hello this is my first time posting bt the burnt engine oil thing does actually wrk. A few wks after we bought our new born pitt bull it started breaking out in a very weird way. First it started on his back & next thing we knew it was all over his body. I did take him to the vet to just be told that it wasnt mange & that they didnt know what it was. The only advice was to change the food which i did bt didnt help. In the end we were told to put burnt oil on him which we did & it cleared everything up in about three days. I am going to warn u it is messy. Only did it like two times & now its all cleared up. If u are going to do this please dont dip the dog in the oil.. Rub it on the areas where u see the rash.


ENGINE OIL!?!?!?! ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR GOD DAM MIND!?!?! MIGHT AS WELL FILL HIS WATER BOWL WITH ANTI FREEZE FOR CHRIST SAKES... CMON.. :curse:


----------



## Skye

OMG! My girl looked EXACTLY the same way. This is what I did and it worked like magic. No problems since. It took about 2 weeks of me doing this to get cleared up. 

1. Apple Cider Vinegar - 2 tsp a day (boosts immune system. Mange mites thrive on weakened immune systems and they often don't show up in skin scrapings cause they burrow themselves DEEP under the skin)
2. Coconut Oil - 2 tsp a day (Immune system booster, great for skin and coat. I also would , after a bath, rub it on her and brush her)
3. Powder - Taste of The Wild - Skin & Coat - Has added omegas 3's and 6's for the skin and coat
4. Omega 3 pills - 2000 mg a day
5. 2-3 shots of Ivermectin (a medication for Mange)

I still give her all of this stuff cause its just super good for them (and us).


----------



## Skye

Ooooppps, lol, I didnt realize I have already posted a reply to this post. I am always so eager to help with this issue casue it was HELLA frustrating to go through and I have tried many, many things and found what worked SOOOOOO good. So I gotta share every chance I get.


----------



## jriedmann0417

Any updates on your pup?? I'm really following this thread close as it looks almost identical to my blue nose riley... we were going ketachlor shampoo 2x a week for 2 weeks then 1x a week for 1 week and go as needed, everytime we are done we apply Nu-Stock... and the smell is GOD AWFUL! haha, but as far as the inside, we looked into probiotics, we are currently doing 2 TSP a feeding of ACV, coconut oil, and benadryl... Our next step also is to go to allergy testing.. which our vet explained to us it works 60% of the time...EVERYTIME, so its kind of a crapshoot..but then i guess you can see what he's allergic too and have some kind of an idea on how to help his/her situation... But we are still trying to do everything in our own power to make it right... maybe next step we will go a strictly RAW diet.. but yeah, give us an update please!


----------



## [email protected]

*help my pit*



lexsmomma said:


> He is black and white...


If I didn't have my dog whose name is seven sitting right next to me, I would have thought your dog was mine, they look exactly alike right down to the skin problem, I have tryed e erything, an tried to rule out food allergies, been to the vet, but only seem like I'm paying for nothing, my boy still itches, breaking out, loosing his hair, I noticed that when I stopped giving him his advantic 2 blue box over the winter months his hair grew back, I started back late june, an 3 days after his first treatment he started breaking out again, now his hair is falling out in spots, he also have scally like red lesions, when the lesions seem to dry , he end up with hair loss, if you had any success with your dog please share


----------



## Apollo059

Hi everyone. I also have a pit bull with very similar skin problems to Lex. He has scabs, bumps, sores, losing hair, etc. 
He's been to the vet, and got this shampoo Pharmaseb. I try to bathe him twice a week or every other day if I can, but it doesn't seem to be clearing up. He doesn't have fleas or mange, and we live in the city, so he doesn't roll around in grass. 

Have you had any luck with Lex? I would love to know! I want to help my baby boy. Thank you!


----------



## kendell

OK ive been dealing wih similar for 3 years now,even if your food says lamb and rice it may still contain chicken. CALL OF THE WILD pacific stream blend contains no grain or chicken. YES a little more expensive but because there are no fillers he dog requires less o fill him. The large bag last me 6 weeks with my 2 pits (1 is 80lbs and he other 70) and i free feed! I have seen results and would probably see better results if i layed off the treats that sometimes do contain grain and chicken. Also here are other OTC allergy meds that you can give your dog. Mine became "immune" to benadryl. along with any shot your vet is giving he should be giving you an antibiotic to control any bacteria that may be internal. Stay away from the oatmeal baths which are drying and can cause more itching. Try coconut oil, helps moisturize and he dogs enjoy the rub down.


----------



## luisc202

I don't know where to start. My Pitbull is a boxer mix and she has had a rash that has gone worse. We have taken her to the vet 6 times and 3-400 each visit with pills and shampoos that do not seem to work. I am so fed up with the vets as they blindly prescribe her stuff without really knowing what is wrong with her. WE are suffering because she continues to itch all times of the day and throughout the night. We have given her benadryl, prednosone, cephalexin, 3 different medicated shampoos, and changed her food to TOTW Salmon. It looks like our dog is allergic to chicken and potatoes so we just changed her food to Zignature trout and Salmon formula that contains no chicken and potatoes. Her skin is starting to turn black and she has sores all over. Please HELP me, my wife and i love this dog as she is amazing and adorable. We just feel so bad for her and don't know what else to try.


----------



## luisc202

Skye said:


> My blue girl had the same issue and her skin/fur looked just like the pics you posted. Here is what I did and it worked like a miracle!
> 
> 1. Changed her food to Taste of the Wild - Salmon (grain free and extra omegas for the skin)
> 2. Give her 2000 mg of omega 3 fish oil pills a day (more omegas for skin/ coat)
> 3. Put 2 tsp of Apple Cider Vinegar (1 tsp per feeding) in her food a day (boosts immune system)
> 4. Put 2 tsp of Coconut Oil (1 tsp per feeding) in her food a day (boosts immune system and is great for skin/ coat)
> 5. Giver her 2 tsp of a food supplement powder called The Missing Link- Skin and Coat (1 tsp per feeding) (more omegas and great for tons of things)
> 6. She also had 2-3 shots of ivermectin.
> 
> Mange didn't show up on her skin scrapings either but they often don't. The mites burrow themselves deep in the skin. They manifest only on weekend immune systems.
> 
> Try this for a couple of weeks and let me know what happens. It totally cured my girl and I get tons of compliments on her coat being so healthy!


Just read this. I am going to go buy this stuff to try. How much ivermectin did you give the dog? I have some on hand but have not used it yet.


----------

